

Driven by Open Source - daniel_levine
http://blog.getsentry.com/2015/06/30/driven-by-open-source.html

======
neokya
That was very inspiring story. Thanks for all the great work. I absolutely
love Sentry.

This is kind of thing I want to do (and lot of other developers too I guess)
going forward. A niche tool, open source, a way to make sustainable business
on top of it.

They call it dream.

